# Anymore Ice Fishing Left??



## UnderTheIce (Jan 26, 2009)

I live in the LP michigan.....this has been my first season ever ice fishing and ive enjoyed it very much. What i was wondering is how many weeks do you guys think we have left for ice fishing?? Im asking this because i want to buy this Sonar Flasher (its $300) but i dont want to buy it if theres not many more days left.


....what do u guys think, is there another month left of this sport? Your guys's response will decide me in buying the Flasher this week. THANKS!!!!!


----------



## Wardo (Sep 10, 2007)

Solid month to a month and a half left depending on where you are located. If I am not still on hard water at the start of April I will be shocked, we have lots of ice up here.


----------



## UnderTheIce (Jan 26, 2009)

I live in South East Michigan


----------



## The Fillet Show (Feb 26, 2008)

Not looking good on the west side of the state. Was down to 9 inches from 14 yesterday when I went out. I haven't been able to check today, but with an inch of rain and 50mph winds, odds are there will only be about 2-3 inches left of white ice.:sad: Not too mention the 8 inch auger holes yesterday were about 15 inches in diameter.


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

A sissy if you want. but Im done.I going to look for some rivers to fish.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Last year, ice came late, and I fished til April 2nd, in southeast michigan. I also got skunked on my last outting, so take that for what its worth. You've got a solid month and a half I'd bet on inland lakes around here. Don't put your stuff away yet.


----------



## bucksrus (Oct 9, 2006)

New to ice fishing this year too. Thinking you can use the flasher on soft water come spring and summer right? I have a small boat so that's what I was planning on doing.


----------



## Ice Crusher (Jan 26, 2009)

Should be plenty of ice time left. Don't get scared. Just because there is water on the ice doesn't mean that it's not safe. 3 inches is plenty. If you were walking on a mud puddle with 3 inches of ice you would'nt be scared. I was out yesterday and there was still 10 inches or more. It will take a while to melt that.


----------



## Ice Crusher (Jan 26, 2009)

bucksrus said:


> New to ice fishing this year too. Thinking you can use the flasher on soft water come spring and summer right? I have a small boat so that's what I was planning on doing.


 Yes, but you need a new transducer for soft water. Check Vexilars web site, it shouldn't be too exspensive.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

Ice Crusher said:


> 3 inches is plenty. If you were walking on a mud puddle with 3 inches of ice you would'nt be scared.


 you're kidding me ,right?
3" of ice in the beginning of the yr is one thing. 
but if you're walking out on 3" of this soft, hollowed out honey combed ice you're nut. drink plenty of light beer & wear a vest.
i'm not saying i'm done, but i'll be damn carefull till i know for sure what out there . 
i'm thinking about working this weekend & doing my taxes.
i know that's safer
maybe spend some time on the fly bench:idea:


----------



## Gutz (Mar 22, 2006)

Ice Crusher said:


> Yes, but you need a new transducer for soft water. Check Vexilars web site, it shouldn't be too exspensive.


You can get different ducer but I use to just hang my ice-ducer over the side before I got my M68c and then my 522. Can't go too fast but I mainly used it to fish water I knew pretty well to mark fish. Have to keep you eye on the flasher as it has no memory like a graph.

-G


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

Depends on how this Re-freeze goes down this week. All depends on individual lake as well.. 

The biggest challenge from here on out will be shore ice conditions. Ice may stay solid in the middle, but shores may get busted up and make the lake not accessible.


----------



## UnderTheIce (Jan 26, 2009)

Well guys i just ordered my first Flasher!! I figured i could use it for the summer also so. Cant wait for it to get in.

...got the Vex. FL-12 with the flat screen

i know it doesnt have the zoom and a few other things. But im never in water deeper than 25 feet anyways. Itll be a good starter kit for me


----------



## cbgale2 (Oct 21, 2008)

Yup guys I think its time to hang up the hardwater gear. I guess you can all tell me where you're best fishing spots are now that the season is over. :lol:


----------



## JayJayMo (May 20, 2008)

until the ice starts flexing around my feet then I throw in the towel. There is still shore ice it aint even close to being done. Bet there will be quads out next week. I do use extreme caution so I am not that dumb, just a little crazy.


----------



## ehansen300 (Dec 8, 2008)

I know last year my last day was easter sunday and there was still 6 inches then I would say you could easily fish till easter this year.


----------



## Ice Crusher (Jan 26, 2009)

A few days of warm weather won't end the season. The ice was thick as hell before that so it won't disappear overnight. Sometimes it looks a little scary but if you drill holes on your way out and see that it's still thick, 3 inches or more, your golden. Your not a true hardcore icefisher until you fall through.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

Ice Crusher said:


> 3 inches or more, your golden. Your not a true hardcore icefisher until you fall through.


 ??? 3" of "last ice"? not me, been there, done that.
maple lake in paw paw is 90% open again.(sw) ain't nobody going back on there this yr.


----------



## bigbuckbob (Jan 26, 2009)

icecrusher you go first and I'll watch SAFELY from shore!!!!!!


----------



## Ice Crusher (Jan 26, 2009)

bigbuckbob said:


> icecrusher you go first and I'll watch SAFELY from shore!!!!!!


Ok, you can clean all the fish I catch.


----------



## Huffy (Jan 19, 2009)

You guys that say the season's over are absolutely right. You guys should all just give up and stay home. The rest of us will be glad to catch your share of the . As a matter of fact, since you won't be needing it and it'll just be sitting around anyway, you quitters should just go ahead and let us use your gear.


----------



## bigbuckbob (Jan 26, 2009)

tell that to the guy who went thru today THERE IS NO FISH WORTH LOSING MY LIFE FOR , JUST ASK MY 3 KIDS!!!!!! not saying ice fishing is done yet but I do know White Lake IS NOT SAFE. So instead of cleaning your fish I'll be cleaning my own steelhead... NO reason to be a smart $#@


----------



## Huffy (Jan 19, 2009)

bigbuckbob said:


> tell that to the guy who went thru today THERE IS NO FISH WORTH LOSING MY LIFE FOR , JUST ASK MY 3 KIDS!!!!!! not saying ice fishing is done yet but I do know White Lake IS NOT SAFE. So instead of cleaning your fish I'll be cleaning my own steelhead... NO reason to be a smart $#@


My comment was only meant as a little good-hearted humor Bigbuck, wasn't trying to offend you. Sorry if I did.


----------



## Rev Doyle Israel (Feb 26, 2001)

Huffy said:


> My comment was only meant as a little good-hearted humor Bigbuck, wasn't trying to offend you. Sorry if I did.



Easy guys.........Man we have to get some more ice fishing in, the tension is getting really bad around here....... Hopefully those real cold nites will freeze the bay up again, and we can get out a few more times this season........

Rev............


----------



## hammerfish (Dec 9, 2008)

for some poeple the season is over, for some, the season has pretty much just began, but as far as buying the flasher goes, even if you can go out to your lake, or river, or what ever, don't mean you wont have it for next year! I just had back surgery last week and i'm looking to buy a power auger if i can get a deal on it. I figure i can have someone drill the holes for me with it if i manage to make it out yet this season, or i will just wait until next year to use it. it don't really matter to me. Well, actually it does, i am hoping to still get out for last ice and get a bud, or the old lady to drill my holes for me, and drag and load my gear for me! I might be asking a lot of a friend, but i figure all my buds are good guys, and i have ALL the equipment, so it cant be that much to ask i would think...lol


----------



## Huffy (Jan 19, 2009)

hammerfish said:


> i am hoping to still get out for last ice and get . . . the old lady to drill my holes for me, and drag and load my gear for me!


If I could find a girl that would do that, I'd propose on the spot. :lol:


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

4 lakes around me, all bad, can't even get on.


----------



## walleyerick (Sep 30, 2004)

Spent the afternoon driving around the Holly/Fenton area and saw no one on anybody of water that I checked. A couple of the lakes that I usually fish were unaccessable due to really bad shore ice. Some lakes had even opened up in places where a stream or creek came in. I have never seen ice deterioate so quickly. Even though it is below freezing, that sun is getting intenser everyday. May have to head north to find safer ice.


----------



## BOEDY (Dec 2, 2005)

Was it over when the Germans bombed pearl harbor......(all I could think about while reading this thread)Off to the movie store....


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

still have at least 5 or more lakes around here i can take the quad on. . a couple can still drive cehicles on . . just beginning for me!!


----------



## averageguy (Jan 1, 2008)

BOEDY said:


> Was it over when the Germans bombed pearl harbor......(all I could think about while reading this thread)Off to the movie store....


 The Germans? Maybe a stop at the library for a history book before the movie store might be in order.


----------



## averageguy (Jan 1, 2008)

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> still have at least 5 or more lakes around here i can take the quad on. . a couple can still drive cehicles on . . just beginning for me!!


 Where is around here located?


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

wexford/manistee/grand traverse county


----------



## FishingCadillac (Feb 13, 2009)

hammerfish said:


> for some poeple the season is over, for some, the season has pretty much just began, but as far as buying the flasher goes, even if you can go out to your lake, or river, or what ever, don't mean you wont have it for next year! I just had back surgery last week and i'm looking to buy a power auger if i can get a deal on it. I figure i can have someone drill the holes for me with it if i manage to make it out yet this season, or i will just wait until next year to use it. it don't really matter to me. Well, actually it does, i am hoping to still get out for last ice and get a bud, or the old lady to drill my holes for me, and drag and load my gear for me! I might be asking a lot of a friend, but i figure all my buds are good guys, and i have ALL the equipment, so it cant be that much to ask i would think...lol


Good Advice!!


----------



## catfishtom210 (Jan 8, 2003)

averageguy said:


> The Germans? Maybe a stop at the library for a history book before the movie store might be in order.


Wow! Averageguy a trip to the movie store IS in order.... for YOU! Ask them for a copy of Animal House! You won't regret it and you will learn about the Germans bombing Pearl Harbor!


----------



## Huffy (Jan 19, 2009)

catfishtom210 said:


> Wow! Averageguy a trip to the movie store IS in order.... for YOU! Ask them for a copy of Animal House! You won't regret it and you will learn about the Germans bombing Pearl Harbor!


Yes, he needs to get himself to the movie store . . . at ramming speed. I can't believe he's never seen that movie.


----------



## mike the pike (Mar 11, 2008)

"can we dance wif yo dates" and "its mr. wonderful with a boquet of flowers for ....you"


----------



## averageguy (Jan 1, 2008)

I guess the jokes on me. My girlfriend read the thread and my post 2 seconds after I made it and said the same thing. I figured rather than edit it I would take the abuse. I don't watch alot of movies or TV, I tend to be outside or working on something. I have seen parts of it but I didn't memorize any of it. I humbly apoligize, and beg forgiveness.:sad:


----------



## shayward23 (Jan 21, 2007)

averageguy = flounder :evil:


----------



## BOEDY (Dec 2, 2005)

averageguy said:


> I guess the jokes on me. My girlfriend read the thread and my post 2 seconds after I made it and said the same thing. I figured rather than edit it I would take the abuse. I don't watch alot of movies or TV, I tend to be outside or working on something. I have seen parts of it but I didn't memorize any of it. I humbly apoligize, and beg forgiveness.:sad:


Its all good...


----------

